
Ask HN: How did you become successful? - yugislav
My question is those of you who have $700k or more in net worth. How did you made it?<p>If you made bank after successful startup, how did you do it?
======
sl4ppy13
[https://www.amazon.com/Millionaire-Next-Door-Surprising-
Amer...](https://www.amazon.com/Millionaire-Next-Door-Surprising-
Americas/dp/1589795474)

~~~
kzisme
Have anything to add on top of that besides just the link? Have you read the
book?

